# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - LG Optimus Vu2 F200L Repair Dead Boot Supported

## mohamed73

ORT  JTAG UPDATE [29 JAN 2013]  Description :   *LG Optimus Vu2 F200L [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *LG_F200L.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  HTC_F200.dll  [ Uploaded ]  Repairing LG F200L with Easy Mode  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File " LG_F200L.dll "Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

